#ubuntu-uds 2013-11-21
<freckle> exit
<freckle> exit
<freckle> exit
<freckle> exit
<arosales> dholbach, jono, fyi jcastro will be giving the servercloud track update for the closing plenary
<dholbach> cool
<jono> arosales, yup, thanks!
<arosales> jono, dholbach cool just wanted to confirm on logistics for hangout etc.  --thanks
<jono> thanks
#ubuntu-uds 2013-11-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds to: Schedule: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/ | Etherpad is now used for note taking, see http://bit.ly/iPT9Nm | Channel logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Room channels are on the schedule
<tsimpson-uds> ^ must remember to update the topic next time
